# windage tray bolt torque



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

I see the stock windage tray bolts are listed as a 15 ft.lb. torque, but Butler's website lists it as 24 ft. lb. with Loctite. What is correct?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

15 lbs, I went 18 lbs with Loctite.

Here are the other specs I used.

http://www.wallaceracing.com/torque.htm


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Unless you have a really good torque wrench that's been tested, 15 ft/lbs may be 18 ft/lbs. Mention that as after the first of the year, my 38 year old Craftsman clicker is going to the Sears Maintance depot, 3rd visit. Also have a 35 year old Craftsman beam type torque wrench and a dial type SnapOn, any guess to which one I trust?


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks for those specs. I should've went with a page I had on stock specs that said 15. I used Butlers website tech info that said 24 with Loctite. It seemed a bit much when I was torqueing and two of them acted like they weren't responding right. I backed it down to 22 and the torque wrench clicked. So, I have two at 24 and two at 22. But, I may have compromised the bolt. It felt like I was stretching it to the point of stripping or breaking. Now I'm not sure I will be able to remove, especially with red high temp Loctite. Why remove? I torqued all caps with ARP bolts to 100 ft. lb. and the main cap calls for 120. DANG!!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Pinion head said:


> Unless you have a really good torque wrench that's been tested, 15 ft/lbs may be 18 ft/lbs. Mention that as after the first of the year, my 38 year old Craftsman clicker is going to the Sears Maintance depot, 3rd visit. Also have a 35 year old Craftsman beam type torque wrench and a dial type SnapOn, any guess to which one I trust?


I am going to guess the beam type.

Unless it is a torque critical component I don't bother, I never strip or snap bolts anymore during assembly.


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

I felt for something like that I should just use a ratchet to get the feeling for tightness. Now, I think I overdid it. You just don't have the same feel of tightness with the leverage of a torque wrench on some of the bolts.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

tjs72goat said:


> I felt for something like that I should just use a ratchet to get the feeling for tightness. Now, I think I overdid it. You just don't have the same feel of tightness with the leverage of a torque wrench on some of the bolts.


Exactly, after years of wrenching you get to know the feel for each bolt size.
On something like an intake manifold I just pattern in 15 pound increments by feel then use the torque wrench for the final pass.

I watch the needle on the torque wrench to see how close I got to 30 when the bolt starts to turn.
I start with a stubby ratchet and move up to longer ones depending on bolt size.
A good way to learn is to tighten to lets say 30 by feel then check with a torque wrench to see how close you are.


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

Heated the bolts lightly with a propane torch and they melted the Loctite and came right out. I re-tapped the holes and blew out to get any gunk out. Got a new set of grade 8 bolts, Loctite and tightened by hand what I thought felt good. Tried the torque wrench at 15, then 20 lbs. and it clicked. Heck with it. I know they felt good and tight, and they won't vibrate out.


----------

